# Transformer of EOS-M



## surapon (Dec 21, 2013)

DEAR FRIENDS.
Again, Crazy Surapon, But I have so much FUN anbd happy to get most of my friends smile/ laugh to day.
YES, Crazy Surapon, Who try to make the tiny EOS-M transformer to be a BIF FAT MAN, BUT Great / wonderful support light too.
Enjoy the Photos of the Transformer EOS-M.
Surapon

PS, The Big Flash Modifier = GRASLON 4100F, FLASH MODIFIER--MAIN LIGHT = BIG SOFT LIGHT WITH MINIMUM SHADE AND SAHADOW.= A++ in my IDEA.

http://graslon.com/88/compare-the-graslon-flash-diffuser/


----------



## surapon (Dec 21, 2013)

My Dear EOS-M


----------



## surapon (Dec 21, 2013)

My Modify Sto-Fen, Omni-Bounce with Aluminum / Back adhesive ( The Airconditioning Duct Tape), Cut and Stick inside back of Sto-Fen-for the reflection of flash light to the front ---hA, hA, hA = 1 MILLION US DOLLARS IDEA.
If you already have this Sto-FEn, Please Try to modify like these photos, and you fell in love with the light at the first time that you shot.
If you do not have, Please go to buy or order from Amazon---And It's worth all of your money at the first shot.
YES, I USE THIS MODIFIED STO-FEN all of my shots, days and Nights, Sunshine or in the shade.
= A++ light.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 21, 2013)

Here are the Photos that I shoot my self in the mirror and have the back ground super blur with F = 1.2
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## BL (Dec 21, 2013)

Dear Surapon

My goodness that's a handful!







I LOVE using the 85 on my M too! Used it for some family pictures during the holidays


----------



## surapon (Dec 21, 2013)

BL said:


> Dear Surapon
> 
> My goodness that's a handful!
> 
> ...



Wow, Wow, Wow----Thanks dear Friend BL, THANKS for your beautiful / Great Picture of the most beautiful Girl in this world, Let she smile, Please.
Surapon


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 21, 2013)

Thankfully, the EF lens adapter is threaded for tripod. : I would not trust to hold such weight only by the grip of the EOS-M.  Just out of curiosity. ??? You put on the scales to weigh their set with EOS-M, and DSLR and see how much weight saved?


----------



## surapon (Dec 21, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Thankfully, the EF lens adapter is threaded for tripod. : I would not trust to hold such weight only by the grip of the EOS-M.  Just out of curiosity. ??? You put on the scales to weigh their set with M-EOS, and DSLR and see how much weight saved?



Ha, Ha, Ha----Dear Sir, Mr. ajfotofilmagem.
You are right from the beginning , I am sick from the " GAS" = Gear Acquisition Syndrome, Ha, Ha, Ha, I have a wrong Thinking that The more equipment I have, The Better Photos that I can create---Ha, Ha, Ha---
WRONG , Poor Surapon= My skill of photography still the same as 30 years ago, BUT my EGO are Bigger---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Yes, Sir, After I spend a lot more Money for ADD ON equipment for EOS-M, the weight of the New EOS-M components Plus The M body = to my dear old Canon 1DS---Ha, Ha, Ha.---Not save any weight at all.
Have a great weekend, Sir, my dear Teacher.
Surapon

PS, " I would not trust to hold such weight only by the grip of the EOS-M "---Not me either, If I use with 180 mm. macro, MP-E 65 mm. Macro, 70-200 mm, and 100-400 mm, I must use the Lens Tripods ring( I forget the Name of this Ring), to hold all the weight of the component.


----------

